
Why a CS degree is better than teaching yourself how to code - pplonski86
https://www.zeroequalsfalse.press/2019/02/01/degree/
======
Pinbenterjamin
I somewhat agree with this short article, with the exception of the 'Prestige'
portion.

"Certainly there is some level of prestige that comes with having a degree.
This comes from the level of communication required to simply navigate a
degree. Also it is, in a way, a validation stamp that says… “Yes - you have
the skills to be a Software developer”."

You can hold yourself in high esteem for completing a degree, but as we are
all aware, having a degree does not guarantee you a job.

I think between a person with a degree, and someone completely self taught,
the degree holder may have a better chance at procuring a job, but what will
really get you a leg up is forming habits that make you successful in both
facets.

I do not have a degree, and I've won out opportunities against diploma
holders, but I know when I see someone who is classically trained, and
exercises effort to continue through self-teaching.

I do not believe these are two means that are at odds each other, but two
complimentary ideas.

A better article may have been 'The value of school; Having multiple avenues
for learning will put you ahead'

------
majikarp
Comment from Reddit:

“a piece of paper proves you did atleast the bare minimum work (which is a
actually lot) in 4 years.”

[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/am1yo5/why_a_c...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/am1yo5/why_a_cs_degree_is_better_than_teaching_yourself/?st=JRM620C8&sh=d7d0313b)

